# 8x12 cabin in the wild



## ricardojsbrito (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm planning to build a 8x10/12 cabin with a 8x5/6 sleeping loft (for 2 people). I have no experience building any kind of cabin or shed.
I was searching for something like that on the internet and found this one http://www.finehomebuilding.com/how-to/video/series-build-garden-shed-introduction.aspx
Traditional joinery is just too scary for my lacking of skils. Overlap joinery would be easier for me.
Do you think it's possible to add a loft to that shed? 
Or do you have any other suggestions?

Thank You,
Ricardo Brito


----------



## 35015 (Nov 24, 2012)

*"to timber frame or not to Timber frame, that is the question?"*

Hi Ricardo,

It doesn't look like anyone responded to you? Most of the folks to aid you on this section of "Woodworking Talk.com" are timber wrights of various skills and back grounds. 

I looked at your referenced frame, and would label it as a "small high-bred post and beam/stick built structure." In many ways, it is as, (or more,) complicated than a actual timber frame. If you think you could build what was at the "Fine Home Building" site, then you could build a timber frame, so don't be scared. :no: 

Where are you going to build this?
What resources, (material and tools,) do you have?
More details please?

Regards,

Jay


----------



## bigbo1234 (Feb 13, 2013)

Maybe a tent?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

Lift of "stud-length" SPF 2x4 (92 5/8"). 16" centers. With the sill and plate, just nicely an 8' stick wall.
I presume a wood stove. You have to have some sort of good escape route in case the stove gets a mind of it's own.
I'd add a wood porch out from the (front) door = enough space to stack in a bunch of fire wood. Either than or practice your cabin building skills by building a wood shed first! You can camp in that while you build the castle.


----------

